# Estar seguro (de) que



## demadera

When you use "estar seguro (de) que", when do you include/exclude _de_?

Thanks


----------



## lazarus1907

You can't omit "de" here; it is a very frequent mistake... especially for natives!

The general construction is "seguro de algo". This "algo" can be replaced by a subordinate clause (e.g. "que vendrán a cenar"). The preposition cannot be omitted ("estoy seguro que vendrán") any more than you can't say "estoy seguro algo". You will find anyway written examples (even famous writers) breaking this rule, but it is not formally accepted as correct.

However, if the subordinate is the subject of the sentence, then you don't use the preposition:

_es seguro algo -> es seguro que vendrán._

The rule is simple: if the subordinate clause can be replaced by a single noun (e.g. "algo") and still make sense, it is correct (good rule for a native, though  )

Let me know if I'm going too technical with the grammatical terms, and I will try to put it simpler.

Regards


----------



## DaleC

People often say instead "estar*se* seguro de que".


----------



## diegodbs

DaleC said:
			
		

> People often say instead "estar*se* seguro de que".


In Spain "estarse seguro de...." is never used. I didn't even know it coud be used that way.


----------



## demadera

I'm not very good with English grammar terms.  Could you give a few example sentences of when to use and not use de?

And, when you said "The rule is simple: if the subordinate clause can be replaced by a single noun (e.g. "algo") and still make sense, it is correct (good rule for a native, though  )" do you mean to include or take out de?

Thanks A lot


----------



## lazarus1907

demadera said:
			
		

> I'm not very good with English grammar terms.  Could you give a few example sentences of when to use and not use de?
> 
> And, when you said "The rule is simple: if the subordinate clause can be replaced by a single noun (e.g. "algo") and still make sense, it is correct (good rule for a native, though  )" do you mean to include or take out de?
> 
> Thanks A lot



After "seguro" make sure you use the preposition "de"... and you will be using a Spanish much more correct than most natives  

In other contexts, "de que" as a group can be perfectly correct, but syntactically different:

Ese es el amigo de Colombia
Esa es la cosa extraña
Ese es el amigo del que te hablé
Esa es la cosa de que te hablé


----------



## MARIAMARIA

si puedo ayudar, 
Se llama "PERIFRASIS VERBAL" son aquellon verbos que siempren van acompañados.
Creo , y siempre doy el mismo truco, que preguntando al verbo sale si lo lleva o no.

DE QUE ESTAS SEGURO??? ESTOY SEGURO DE QUE .......
es por que la contestacion lleva on objeto directo.

ESPERO AYUDAR...


----------



## lazarus1907

> es por que la contestacion lleva on objeto directo.


¿Objeto directo? ¿En una oración atributiva? El objecto directo no concuerda en número con el verbo:

tengo un coche
tenemos un coche

estoy seguro
estamos seguro


----------



## MARIAMARIA

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Objeto directo? ¿En una oración atributiva? El objecto directo no concuerda en número con el verbo:
> 
> tengo un coche
> tenemos un coche
> 
> estoy seguro
> estamos seguro


 
si, pero tu tienes que estar seguro de algo, y es ese algo el objeto directo.
estoy segura de que el coche es rojo.
de que estas segura?? de que el coche es rojo 
que es rojo? el coche
yo lo veo como un verbo transitivo
no se si me he explicado bien, si he dado opcion a error... mil perdones...


----------



## lazarus1907

MARIAMARIA said:
			
		

> si, pero tu tienes que estar seguro de algo, y es ese algo el objeto directo.
> estoy segura de que el coche es rojo.
> de que estas segura?? de que el coche es rojo
> que es rojo? el coche
> yo lo veo como un verbo transitivo
> no se si me he explicado bien, si he dado opcion a error... mil perdones...


 
Le pasa a muchos: Ser y estar son verbos copulativos, no transitivos. Se puede usar el pronombre de complemento directo, como bien has dicho, pero no son transitivos (la explicación es un poco más larga  ), porque lo que parece un complemento directo es, en realidad, un atributo. La principal diferencia es la concordancia con el verbo.

"Seguro de algo" es el atributo, y "de algo" es un complemento del sustantivo "seguro".

Por otro lado, el complemento directo sólo puede llevar la preposición "a"; nunca "de". Y lo de "preguntar" al verbo puede dar lugar a errores:

Me gusta el café
¿Qué me gusta? El café. 

Pero "el café" es el sujeto, no el complemento directo.

Un saludo


----------



## MARIAMARIA

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Le pasa a muchos: Ser y estar son verbos copulativos, no transitivos. Se puede usar el pronombre de complemento directo, como bien has dicho, pero no son transitivos (la explicación es un poco más larga  ), porque lo que parece un complemento directo es, en realidad, un atributo. La principal diferencia es la concordancia con el verbo.
> 
> "Seguro de algo" es el atributo, y "de algo" es un complemento del sustantivo "seguro".
> 
> Por otro lado, el complemento directo sólo puede llevar la preposición "a"; nunca "de". Y lo de "preguntar" al verbo puede dar lugar a errores:
> 
> Me gusta el café
> ¿Qué me gusta? El café.
> 
> 
> Pero "el café" es el sujeto, no el complemento directo.
> 
> Un saludo


 
MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS:
Siento si he podido llevar a errores, ahora me ha quedado a mi clarisimo.

un saludo


----------



## demadera

I still dont think I quite understand.  If you always have to use de, then why when you see it written out in textbooks is the de in parenthesis (estar seguro (de) que)?


----------



## diegodbs

demadera said:
			
		

> I still dont think I quite understand. If you always have to use de, then why when you see it written out in textbooks is the de in parenthesis (estar seguro (de) que)?


I don't really know why. In textbooks, "de" should always be written. In colloquial speech omitting "de" may happen in some places, but in a written text, formal or not, they shouldn't do that, and least of all if it is a textbook.


----------



## demadera

So basically, you just _always_ use de.

Estoy seguro de que  él  vendrá.
Estoy seguro de que cuando veo la televisión, no hago mi tarea.
El está seguro de que su novia lo ama.
Estoy seguro de que el cielo es azul.

Are all of these correct?


----------



## diegodbs

demadera said:
			
		

> So basically, you just _always_ use de.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que él vendrá.
> Estoy seguro de que cuando veo la televisión, no hago mi tarea.
> El está seguro de que su novia lo ama.
> Estoy seguro de que el cielo es azul.
> 
> Are all of these correct?


Yes, they are all correct.


----------



## demadera

Thanks a lot!


----------



## blackjt

Una pregunta...si alguien me puede clarificar la diferencia entre "que" o de que"  Y como voy a saber cuando usaria una por la otra. Por ejemplo, 

1. Yo no estaba seguro *de que* o *que* ellos me hubieran oido.

2. Nunca creia yo *de que* o *que* el fuera presidente.

Gracias!!


----------



## anthodocheio

blackjt said:


> Una pregunta...si alguien me puede clarificar la diferencia entre "que" o de que" Y como voy a saber cuando usaria una por la otra. Por ejemplo,
> 
> 1. Yo no estaba seguro *de que* o *que* ellos me hubieran oido.
> 
> 2. Nunca creia yo *de que* o *que* él fuera presidente.
> 
> Gracias!!


 
No estoy segura pero creo que "de que" es "about" y solo "que" es "that"...

Seguro que existe el "de que" (sin acento)...


----------



## anthodocheio

¿Y no puedo decir ..por ejemplo..

"Estoy segura de que esto es lo correcto"?


Creo que entiendo cómo funciona pero no sé cómo explicarlo...


----------



## dasboot

dasboot said:


> Hello!
> Well, I'm no native speaker, but I believe that both sentences must use only "que" to join the clauses. It basically means "that." 1 would be "I was't sure that they had heard me."



Oops, I think i make a mistake regarding blackjt's first sentence: "seguro" in this case should be followed with "de que."

So here's my revised thoughts:

1. No estaba seguro *de que ellos me hubieran oí**do*. No estaba seguro *de ello*. (I wasn't sure *about it*.)

2. Nunca creía *que **é**l fuera presidente*. Nunca *lo* creía. (I never believed *it*.)


 
Are there any native speakers around to clarify?


----------



## anthodocheio

blackjt said:


> Una pregunta...si alguien me puede clarificar la diferencia entre "que" o de que" Y como voy a saber cuando usaria una por la otra. Por ejemplo,
> 
> 1. Yo no estaba seguro *de que* o *que* ellos me hubieran oido.
> 
> 2. Nunca creia yo *de que* o *que* el fuera presidente.
> 
> Gracias!!


 
A ver... (and the issue here is the english so I will make an efford in spanish.. A ver..)

Yo no estaba seguro de que me hubieran oido. -> No estaba seguro de si me hubieran oido o no.. No estaba seguro de "algo", y ese "algo" es "que me hubieran oido".

Yo no estaba seguro que me hubieran oido. -> Significa lo mismo. Simplemente es una oración más simple, ¿no?


----------



## mochilero

Según he oído, en frases que siguen el patrón siguiente:
_Yo no estaba seguro de que ellos me hubieran oido._
La "de que" es correcto en cuanto a la gramática, pero la "de" se dice cada vez menos en usanza corriente.

Probablemente sea mejor si esperamos lo que dicen nuestros amigos los hispanohablantes.


----------



## anthodocheio

Vi en el Dicionario Panhispanico de Dudas, en DEQUEÍSMO, esto:



> *3.*Un procedimiento que puede servir en muchos de estos casos para determinar si debe emplearse la secuencia de «preposición + _que_», o simplemente _que,_ es el de transformar el enunciado dudoso en interrogativo. Si la pregunta debe ir encabezada por la preposición, esta ha de mantenerse en la modalidad enunciativa. Si la pregunta no lleva preposición, tampoco ha de usarse esta en la modalidad enunciativa: _¿De qué se preocupa? _(_Se preocupa de que..._); _¿Qué le preocupa?_ (_Le preocupa que..._); _¿De qué está seguro? _(_Está seguro de que..._); _¿Qué opina? _(_Opina que..._); _¿En qué insistió el instructor?_ (_Insistió en que..._); _¿Qué dudó _o _de qué dudó el testigo? _(_Dudó que..._ o _dudó de que..._); _¿Qué informó_ [Am.] o _de qué informó _[Esp.] _el comité? _(_Informó que... _[Am.] o _informó de que... _[Esp.]).


 
I think is quite helpful..


----------



## Word Eater

I've looked it up everywhere and many things are left not clear. I guess this is the best thread to clear this out...

_No estoy seguro si vienes
No estoy seguro de si vienes
No estoy seguro de que vengas
No estoy seguro que vengas 
No estoy seguro de que vendrias

No estaba seguro si viniste
No estaba seguro de si viniste
No estaba seguro de que vinieras
No estaba seguro que vinieras
No estaba seguro de que vendrias
No estaba seguro que vendrias_

I will be very thankful if someone  those phrases.


----------



## YaniraTfe

If what we want is to speak as correctly as possible, the preposition _de_ should not be ommited.

DPDde.laRAE:
*5.* *estar seguro**.* ‘No tener duda’. La persona o cosa sobre la que no se tiene duda se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por _de: «Estoy segura de que la oirán»_ (Padilla _Jardín_ [Cuba 1981]). En el habla esmerada, no debe suprimirse la preposición (→ queísmo, 1d): _Estoy seguro que.

_So, if we leave out those without the preposition, we are left with:

_No estoy seguro de si vienes *V*
No estoy seguro de que vengas *V*
No estoy seguro de que vendrías* X *(falta de concordancia de tiempos: __No estaba seguro de que vendrías. *V*__)

No estaba seguro de si viniste *X* (Yo diría […] de si habías venido o de que hubieras venido)
No estaba seguro de que vinieras *V*
No estaba seguro de que vendrías *V*
_
Un saludo


----------



## Irma2011

MARIAMARIA said:


> si, pero tu tienes que estar seguro de algo, y es ese algo el objeto directo.
> estoy segura de que el coche es rojo.
> de que estas segura?? de que el coche es rojo
> que es rojo? el coche
> yo lo veo como un verbo transitivo
> no se si me he explicado bien, si he dado opcion a error... mil perdones...


Como bien dice Lazarus, el objeto directo nunca lleva la preposición 'de', sino preposición cero o 'a'. La única manera segura de saber si un elemento de la frase funciona como objeto directo es ponerla en pasiva (no preguntar al verbo *’¿qué?’*). Si dicho elemento se convierte en sujeto de la pasiva, entonces estamos ante un objeto directo:

“*Pusieron el piano* en el centro de la sala” > “*El piano* *fue puesto* en el centro de la sala”. Correcto ¿verdad? Esto prueba que ‘el piano’ es el objeto directo de ‘pusieron’.

En cambio, en una frase como “Su padre *es militar*” no se puede aplicar la misma prueba para saber cuál es la función de 'militar': “Militar es sido…….” Imposible utilizar la pasiva aquí porque el verbo no es transitivo, es copulativo o atributivo. Y sin embargo, respondería bien a la pregunta “¿*Qué* es su padre?” “Militar”, luego esta pregunta, como ha dicho Lazarus, no es segura, conduce muchas veces a error.


----------

